# SFW - SFG Australia



## Joe Blow (21 June 2010)

Snowball Group Limited (SNO), formerly Fleet Capital Ltd (FEC), provides financial services focusing on providing integrated financial planning, superannuation, investment, estate planning, insurance and accounting services to its clients. SNO's accounting business, CWM Accounting Services, provides specialist accounting and tax advice to individuals and small to medium sized businesses.

http://www.sno.com.au


----------



## piggybank (2 October 2013)




----------



## System (25 August 2014)

On August 21st, 2014, SFG Australia Limited (SFW) was removed from the ASX's official list following implementation of the scheme of arrangement by which IOOF Holdings Limited acquired all of the ordinary shares in the Company.


----------

